# Dumbo Mice?



## Sputnik

Someone is trying to tell me there are dumbo mice (like in rats - with the ears). Is it true? I know mice can have big ears, but I thought "dumbo" was just in rats.


----------



## Peteyandthegang

I didnt think so...I always just assumed people saying "dumbo mice" meant the big eared show types in an affectionate kind of way...but Im probably wrong


----------



## Effy

I know for a fact you can get 'gremlins', which have one normal ear and one 'dumbo' ear. But people thought this was connected to limb deformities...and although there's no definitive proof as of yet, they're not well liked.
I've heard of proper dumbos, though never seen one, or seen a picture of one. Would LOVE to. :lol:

EDIT: I lie...I just did a google search and found one. No idea about the genetics, but it's there...go look for yourselves. =]


----------



## ian

I've heard of some genetic abnormality which may well have been selectively bred for since that causes the mice to have really low set ears so giving them the appearance of dumbo rats. I've never seen one face to face though.


----------



## SarahC

i get brokens with one dumbo ear crop up frequently.The reason is I breed literally hundreds and oddities are bound to crop up.I would be sceptical of a pet breeder having dumbo eared mice since the down side of breeding so many is the need for culling and understandably people who regard their mice as pets are not going to want to cull.If its a feeder breeder or exhibitor it could be true.I've never tried to propagate them as I am only interested in the markings for showing.I would imagine it to be relatively easy if you were prepared to breed hundreds and cull the excess.I have at least two of these one dumbo eared mice at the moment.I shall root them out later and post a picture.Whilst on about oddities I also get brokens with pretty pastel grey eyes but I dont have any interest in reproducing them and somebody else I spoke to used to get the odd mouse with one pink and one black eye,brokens again.Quite like the sound of those.


----------



## SarahC




----------



## SarahC

very difficult to photo,the purple is to show up the white ear.The ear is low set like dumbo rats or even human ears ,not the best picture of it though.


----------



## dangermouse

perhaps it my pc because its been playing up recently but i dont see a picture sarah......... :?


----------



## dangermouse

forget that its there now ..... must have been a pc hitch....lol sorry


----------



## dangermouse

cute mouse .......


----------



## ian

That is a freaky looking creature!


----------



## SarahC

how very dare you... :lol:


----------



## Cait

I had a dumbo mouse pop out of my astrex once many years ago, I'll find the photo for you. I also like the sound of odd-eyed mice Sarah (which are popular in rats).


----------



## Cait




----------



## XxFaexX

oh my goodness that is sooo cute


----------



## Sputnik

MouseBreeder said:


>


My goodness, that must be the cutest mouse I have ever seen :shock:


----------



## Effy

:shock: Well if so many of you have so many popping up...I'll have to look more into it and try and steal some from you guys at some point!
I love them! >_<


----------



## sommy

ian said:


> That is a freaky looking creature!


Uh!!? I love it's freakyness!


----------



## Peteyandthegang

ian said:


> That is a freaky looking creature!


I thought the same :lol: Dont think I like it, looks too much like a deformity :? Still, bless em!


----------



## Sterling

I had suspended my belief in dumbo mice until now as I had not heard of them anywhere other than on just one website, the Mousedom Mousery site.

I think they are sooo unbelievably cute!! That astrex dumbo has got to be one of the cutest mice I've ever seen.


----------



## Maze

omg I love dumbo rats, but even more so in mice!! wow cute-ness :love1


----------

